

piq - a jukebox for social spaces - aayush
http://www.piq.fm

======
aayush
Hi, I'm a founder of piq. I'm sharing this with the community to ask a few
questions.

 _1\. We're launching a Kickstarter in about 10 days. If you like the idea, do
sign up to our list so we can reach out to you._

 _2\. Does the website explain our idea and concept to you?_

What we're trying to communicate is: piq is a little hardware device that's
essentially a Roku box for audio -- except, it allows people around you to
participate and choose what's playing.

Here's a video where I pitched piq -- <http://goo.gl/NFbSH>

_3\. Pick a song for our jukebox!_ \-- <http://www.piq.fm/try>

We use Facebook for our voting system right now, and I assure you that we do
not use any personal data at all {I'd be skeptical if I read this too, but we
really mean it} This is an alpha version, but critiques of design and
experience would help immensely.

 _4\. And if you made it this far, here's a sneak peek of our Kickstarter
video:<https://vine.co/v/bjp3aQeEYdj> _

Thanks for taking the time to read this!

